# New equipment setup



## fishingful

Going to try to get oit and hit west branch for musky more next year.

I picked up 30 or so baits and will be trolling only. Planing on running a med heavy rod out each side and one out the back in the prop wash. Have the down east holders already on the boat. 

Now trying to figure out line, reels and leaders. 

Line.....
I have seen 30 to 80 lb test. And there are a mono vs braid debates every place. Any imput? I will be troling only. I have 2 mh rods and still need to buy one.

Reels.....
I have diwa 47 line counters already.....will these work?

Leaders ....
How long do you run and what lb test?

Thanks for the info....want to get set up for the spring. Want that picture of the wife holding a 40+


----------



## K gonefishin

I started musky fishing a bunch this past season and been putting together a bunch of gear myself. 

I'm running both mono and braid on trolling reels mainly because my salmon reels are pulling double duty for the menatime I have 50lb PP on my boat rods and 30lb Maxima on my down rods, it's personal preference as to what you want to run, I wouldn't go any lighter than 65 or even 80 being ideal mainly for snags. I'll probably settle on 30 lb Maxima across the board once I match all my setups. I cast alot and use 80lb

I have 3 ft and 6 ft leaders made of 80lb flouro, the guys on st clair run 60lb-100lb in mono or flouro mainly they run 6fters with a bead chain so they can swap out different weights, weed guards are a good idea, if you want to run those I would run 6 ft leaders. Leaders can impede lure action so lighter better, I don't think you need 130 lb test or anything but some guys run it. 

Your reels are fine I'm using both Tekota 600s and 47 LCAs. I just ordered a set of Ugly Stik Tiger rods in MH 7 ft. These are the staple rods that most st clair guys run for boat and board rods, they are great musky rods. 

Get a lure knocker, west branch is tricky snags are common


----------



## Whaler

Two rods at a time.


----------



## MikeC

Get a lure retriever that extends to 15 feet and has a curly steel piece on the end. I have saved hundreds of dollars since getting mine and almost never lose a lure.

47s are okay since you have them, but are overkill. 27s are more than adequate.

3 foot fluro with swivel between main line and leader and a clasp swivel on the business end is what I use. I tie perfection loops as a weed guard. I use Spro hardware, but they are outrageously expensive.

MH again is fine.


----------



## fishingful

I was thinking you had to run steel leaders. Fish won't bite off the fluro carbon?

Going to have to look up weed gaurd. Haven't heard of that.

Why 2 rods?

I do have a lure nocker on the boat. Mosquito ate some tackle a few years ago


----------



## nicklesman

I run 80 lbs power pro on larger lures. Plows, big Ernie, 10 in shads. I run 30 lb on my outer rods and never had an issue. 50lb fluorocarbon for leaders and quality hardware is a must. Definitely a pair of knipex for hook cutters. I run 7 ft MH gx2 ugly sticks with 27 sealines. I plan on getting a set of 10 ft for outer rods. Also with the bigger lures a MH doesn't seem to cut it so I bought a couple 8ft heavy for bigger lures


----------



## K gonefishin

Here is a good source for leaders, ball chains, weed guards, hardware etc, http://www.dogriverlodge.com/ they sell st clair hound bucktails as well excellent bucktails the elite series are monsters, prices on their site are Canadian so knock off 25%. Stealth Tackle sells leaders as well very popular, I have Spro, Stealth, homemade ones and getting some from dodgeriver as well.


----------



## MikeC

fishingful said:


> I was thinking you had to run steel leaders. Fish won't bite off the fluro carbon?



Never lost a fish to bite off. Used steel in my early years and didn't do well. Almost always the fish doesn't swallow the lure and it ends up in the front of their mouth. Some people think they roll and can cut the leader with their gill plates. I have not seen that happen.

I carry a lure knocker for deeper snags, but I have lost lures due to the knocker breaking the line.


----------



## crittergitter

I have a lighter action rod that I mostly use for casting that has 65lb braid. Everything else is 80lb braid. For trolling, I run an 8'6" MH and a 9' MH again with 80lb braid. I use 12" wire leaders, but a lot of guys run the 130lb flouro leaders. Either work fine. Big muskies can and will roll and thrash, that's where a bite off can occur if you don't run a leader. 

I have a rope lure retriever that I made. It has heavy dog chain at the end and a 2 oz sinker. The chain will grab my lure and I can get it back. You definitely want something. 

Guys are mentioning weed guard due to floating weeds. As you troll, your line will pick those up and they'll run down and foul your lure. The guys running 36" fluro leaders are able to prevent this by creating a tag that catches the weed and keeps it off the lure.


----------



## island troller

I Musky troll St. Clair several times a year. If you never have I would highly recommend it at least once. I use my walleye trolling rods (8'6 and 9' MH) with 50lb braided line with Diawa 27 reels. Will use a 80 to 100lbs 12" mono leader for the crank baits. When trolling a bucktail spinner will have a 4 foot 50lb mono leader coming off an inline sinker. Also wanted to add I have never had a Musky bite off a heavy mono leader. My go to trolling lure at St. Clair is a 5-1/2" Super Shad Rap.


----------



## fishingful

Thanks for the info. I have 6 of the shad raps. Need to get some leader and see if that makes a difference. I have thin wire leaders.


----------



## tomb

I use my walleye-salmon rods/reels for musky, CV30DLX Convectors and SG47 Sealines. Any gear that can handle a dipsy will work fine. Started with 60# stainless leaders years ago and caught plenty of fish. Switched to 6 ft of 80# Big Game when starting to go to St. Clair a few years ago. Never lost a fish to it. Actually supposed to be better for the musky when they roll up in it. Definitely easier to handle too. Go with Seagar for better durability. 
My mainline is either 40# braid or 30# mono. The mono is easier handling and great on St Clair for a big board program. I switch a couple reels from braid to mono every fall for musky and switch back to braid for walleye in spring. Just put on large spool with a drill and switch as needed. Only strip down to backing.

The Super Shad Rap is one of our best as well.


----------



## K gonefishin

What color super shad raps you guys like I only have one was thinking about getting a couple more. I know they have their time and place in the spread.


----------



## island troller

My two favorite are the dark green perch and the white mullet.


----------



## tomb

Ours are Firetiger and Yellow Perch (the white belly one). Yellow perch especially on St Clair.


----------



## K gonefishin

Thanks, when I run across them I'll have to grab a few more, in the scheme of musky baits they are pretty cheap.


----------



## tomb

K gonefishin said:


> Thanks, when I run across them I'll have to grab a few more, in the scheme of musky baits they are pretty cheap.


The cool part is they pull just as many fish as the big dollar baits.


----------



## rrand59

If u use a chain sinker a lure retriever doesn't work to well.


----------



## tomb

rrand59 said:


> If u use a chain sinker a lure retriever doesn't work to well.


The chain sinker is for St Clair, where snagging is not likely.


----------



## TopRaider15

I for have had a fish bite through 80lb mono, 43+ inhaled a phantom and shredded the leader when I set the hook. Scared me away from mono for a bit but switched back to 150lb mono and havent had a problem since. I also use 80 or 100lb power pro, mainly because I throw a lot of pounder dawgs in timber/rock piles and want to be able to straighten hook on snags. 

Also use 8'10 XXH Shimano Sojourn, Daiwa Lexa 400 HD 7:1:1 for Dawgs and bucktail. 7'8 xh St. Croix mojo musky, Calcutta B for jerk baits and topwater. 

I don't troll.....I like to see my follows, thats where I stick 80% of my fish


----------



## Lazy 8

I picked up 30 or so baits and will be trolling only. Planing on running a med heavy rod out each side and one out the back in the prop wash. Have the down east holders already on the boat.

Now trying to figure out line, reels and leaders.

Line.....
I have seen 30 to 80 lb test. And there are a mono vs braid debates every place. Any imput? I will be troling only. I have 2 mh rods and still need to buy one.

Reels.....
I have diwa 47 line counters already.....will these work?

Leaders ....
How long do you run and what lb test?

Thanks for the info....want to get set up for the spring. Want that picture of the wife holding a 40+[/QUOTE]
Fishy,
To troll, I use "the twins" two MH 9' rods with the same reels you have. Spooled with 80 lb braid. I reverse the braid on the spool the 2nd season and replace it the 3rd. I use 3' of 120 lb florocarbon for a leader that disappears in the water.
As far as the color of the lure goes, any color will work as long as It's Firetiger. 
As others have stated, have some kind of a lure retriever on you. Lure hound, lure knocker, home made. Store bought. It sure does beat seeing a grown man cry. Been there, done that. 
Don't forget some kind of Boga grips, depending on how you catch and release. Or whatever you choose to do with yours. Me? Live to fight another day, unless they're gut hooked or I can't give her mouth to gill.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Great Thread thanks!


----------



## Rocknut

For my casting gear I use 
Abu Garcia C3 with a mojo muskie rod and 80lb braid
Abu Garcia C4 with a shimano sojourn rod and 50lb braid
my light set up Curado 200 with a abu garcia Villian rod and 30lb braid
I use leaders on all my rods Mostly steel 50lb-150lb


----------



## Lazy 8

Oh, like I think maybe someone else here ady stated, I don't use 80lb braid cause I thinte is too high.k I'mstress going to catch an 80 lb Mooskie, I use it to try and free up a $15 to $20 dollar lure. It's the grown man cry thingy again. Sometimes you can even cry twice in one outing.  Specially if you don't catch no Mooskie.
But really, the main reason is to get the Muskie in and get it in, in a hurry so you don't stress it out. Especially if the water temps are a tad too warm. If they're 80 degrees plus on the surface, I don't even like to go. The mortality rate is too high. That's just me.


----------



## kx36594

The other thing to keep in mind for heavier line is if you are casting heavier lures such as Magnum bulldawgs, and you get a back lash mid cast, you can kiss it good bye.... These heavy lures will snap 65lb line on a hard cast should It come to a sudden stop...


----------



## Rocknut

Yes for me I the 80lb is for bulldawgs and big jig baits and some casting.
The heavy baits can and will snap the line if things go wrong. I know that too well. Lost one this past weekend on a nice cast so I thought. Well there goes a $20 bill.


----------



## Legend killer

80-100lb for me. 65lb on my small bait rod(long ranger)


----------



## Lazy 8

Are you talking about running 2 poles only? Because if you and the wife are going you can run 4.
Also, did you know there's a book out there that lists mosts major lures, and tells you how much line you need out to run an a certain depth.
Maybe somebody can help me with the name of that book.


----------



## fishingful

I am planning on running 3. One out each side and one in the prop wash


----------



## gumbygold

Muskie Mikes Trolling Secrets
https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=ICIUBAAAQBAJ


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Gumby. That's it!
Fishingful, better check first, 2 poles might be the limit per person.


----------



## fishingful

Will have the wife with me.


----------



## Lazy 8

Then why stop at 3? We throw the 9's out either side and the shorter ones out the back.
Ps My wife ain't frilly but she ain't going Muskie fishing either. You got a keeper there.


----------



## fishingful

Lol thanks. She enjoys it. We were at mogadore today wading for bluegill. I only have a 14 footer. I run 4 rods for walleye. But figured 4 for musky would be enough if I got one on. They seem to free out more. We run 3 for steelhead.


----------



## fishingful

Thanks.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fishingful said:


> Thanks for the help. Went out today first time this year and in the first 2 hours I scored. Firetiger rat l trap 15 feet behind the boat in the prop wash.
> 
> 48 inches ish. I didnt have a tape measure long enough. Any guess on weight?
> View attachment 236643


Good job. Very pretty fish! I'll say 18#


----------



## K gonefishin

Nice fish but it's low 40s my guess 42, a 48 is an entirely different class of fish.


----------



## TopRaider15

Beauty fish in the prop wash! I'd say low 40's...42 is a good guess.


----------



## crittergitter

Great fish!!! Congratulations! A 48" musky is going to be 24 lbs and up. My buddy got a 43 that didn't make it and it was right at 22 lbs, and his fish was caught end of August before the fall feed.


----------



## gumbygold

I use cabelas telescoping trolling rods at 8'6, sealone 27's and 80lb pp. I use 80lb because my lure dive charts are measured with that line.


----------



## fishingful

K gonefishin said:


> Nice fish but it's low 40s my guess 42, a 48 is an entirely different class of fish.





TopRaider15 said:


> Beauty fish in the prop wash! I'd say low 40's...42 is a good guess.


Thanks for the replys.


----------



## K gonefishin

Really? Musky guys don't really use weight it's length and girth if u know those u know the approximate weight. Everyone said nice fish, just pointed out it's not a 48. Which it's not take it as a sign to go buy a bump board so you know how long the fish are you catch so you don't have any guess work.


----------



## tomb

A couple of tape measure stickers work great too, if you have a place for them. I have 2 36" Reef Runner stickers tight to the deck in the back of my boat. Had one right at the 13 on the second sticker last year. Hope to hit the 14 mark soon!


----------

